# This is why wild animals should not be kept as pets



## Elric (Jun 27, 2012)

This is why wild animals should not be kept as pets. Especially a Lynx. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbhkXg9iFYA


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahahaha...'Lynx Plox'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10UrIzSwoK4&feature=related

But what do you mean by 'wild'? Skunks are just fine as pets, and captive-bred foxes can also be nice.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2012)

it CAN work out. and when it does you have the best pet ever.
that lynx might just be scared of the camera, ive seen this sort of behavior with dogs and regular cats as well.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't see a Fennec Fox being deadly :V
Maybe you could die out of cuteness overload,but the risk is yours to take :V


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 29, 2012)

That's not exactly proof that wild animals aren't appropriate pets. The cat was acting aggressively, yes, but it was clearly just trying to warn the camera's holder off, not actually cause harm. It was just kind of scared, was all.

People shouldn't just carelessly scoop things up because they're cute, no, but someone who actually knows what they're doing can easily be just fine taking care of a "wild" animal.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, Fennecs....They're little brats, but they are NOT dangerous
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyUf-L0HKSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6yIgG6sw_k


----------



## Aden (Jun 29, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I can't see a Fennec Fox being deadly :V



You ever see 'em dig? What if they did that, but on your FACE


----------



## Namba (Jun 29, 2012)

Fennecs are harmless little critters.
Cats are the spawns of Satan.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 29, 2012)

Mm. Even purchasing small, innocuous exotic animals can result in funding the poaching trade and destabilizing wild populations. See: Slow lorises; numerous types of herps, fish, birds, and inverts. It's not unusual for dealers to lie and say an animal is captive-bred, when it's not. (This is particularly a problem for slow lorises.) 

Although AFAIK fennecs are generally captive-bred. Certainly each species should be considered on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## SnowKachu (Jun 29, 2012)

Well as much as its ok to have wild animals to be pets I rather just stick with my dog and cat but its not bad for them to be pets.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Although AFAIK fennecs are generally captive-bred. Certainly each species should be considered on a case-by-case basis.


They're captive-bred, have been tamed in their natural range for some time, and are classified as a 'least concern' species by the IUCN. So yeah, it's fine as long as you can handle the little puffballs.


----------



## Namba (Jun 29, 2012)

lol Intimidating


----------



## Thaily (Jun 29, 2012)

This is why some people shouldn't own pets, ANY pets.


----------

